# Sixty Four Schwinn Traveler Project



## RiverCityCyclist (Sep 22, 2009)

Was going to share my journey on restoring an old Traveler I have aquired. According to the serial it is a 64. I will update this post as I get more and more done to it, so far I have it stripped down and the frame powder coated.I already have the NOS sticker sets, and luckily found better fenders and those are in the mail to me. Everything is being re-chromed and or polished. This bike will look amazing when it is done (I-Hope). I realize those are not the original handlebars and will be trying to find some if not I will have to buy replicas.

Original pics













After Powder Coat


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool! These are cool bikes. I have a 64 tall frame that I'm going to build up as a 3 speed Racer, and I also have a 68 Racer, and a 70s 5 speed Collegiate. Looks like you have your work cut out for you cleaning up those rims! Looking forwards to seeing the finished ride!


----------



## RiverCityCyclist (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh no I'm not cleaning them up, I will be re-chroming them along with the spokes  Anything that has chrome is getting redip, I don't have all year to steel wool it to death lol


----------

